# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  How much shedding to be expected from Minoxidil

## Balding Bad

Hi guys -- I just started using minoxidil 2 days ago and so far so good.  It's far too early to tell if anything is happening, good or bad.

I understand that I should be expecting shedding within the first 2 weeks up to 3 months, with that being said, I'm just curious how much shedding should I expect to occur?

Is there like an "average" amount of shed or does it vary person to person?  Like should I anticipate like a 50% shed rate or would it be lower or higher than that?

Thanks in advance,
BB

----------


## jeff01

> Hi guys -- I just started using minoxidil 2 days ago and so far so good.  It's far too early to tell if anything is happening, good or bad.
> 
> I understand that I should be expecting shedding within the first 2 weeks up to 3 months, with that being said, I'm just curious how much shedding should I expect to occur?
> 
> Is there like an "average" amount of shed or does it vary person to person?  Like should I anticipate like a 50% shed rate or would it be lower or higher than that?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> BB


 Hey,

I've been using minoxidil for quite some time and definitely noticed a little bit of shedding in the beginning, which lasted about 3 weeks. 

It's important to keep in mind that everyone's hair is different. I know people who shed A LOT and others who didn't at all. I would recommend that you continue using it. 

The shed rate should DEFINITELY be lower than 50%. If not, you should see a doc!

Hope I helped, 
Jeff

----------


## GNX

increased shedding early on is a positive sign. It means revitalized hairs are now pushing the old ones out. usually last more than a month or so. not everyone sheds tho. in fact, most don't.

----------


## mark8

I shed for maybe a month, which freaked me out a little but I stuck with it.  Now, more than 3 months into it, I definitely have more hair than when I started.  It wasn't a 50% shed, but it did noticeably thin out.

----------


## Balding Bad

So would those who have already experienced the shed cycle put it at about 30% shed then?

Also, would anyone say that there is a predominate area that sheds more than another os does the entire head shed equally?  My worst fear is that the front of my hairline, which is already very thin would thin out even more!

----------


## mark8

It sheds where you put it, not over your entire head.  So your entire head probably wont shed unless you put it all over your head.  Which you dont need to do.  Unless youre thinning everywhere?

It shed for me more on the crown than the hairline, I think.


20%?

----------


## Balding Bad

Thanks for the response.

Last question, in terms of the type of hairs shed would you say the shedding is a split between normal, strong, thick hair and thin, weak-looking hair OR is it more thin hairs instead of normal hair?

I'm just asking because I noticed today in the shower that I was shedding more healthy and strong looking hairs than thinning hairs.

----------


## mark8

> Thanks for the response.
> 
> Last question, in terms of the type of hairs shed would you say the shedding is a split between normal, strong, thick hair and thin, weak-looking hair OR is it more thin hairs instead of normal hair?
> 
> I'm just asking because I noticed today in the shower that I was shedding more healthy and strong looking hairs than thinning hairs.


 
As for me, I never really examine the hair I shed, so I dunno.

What I can tell you is this.  I started sometime in early October.  3 weeks later I noticed that I had less hair.  Maybe 2-3 weeks after that I noticed that the balding bad areas seemed to be getting better.  Now it's early Jan and without question I have more hair, more than when I started.  More than I've had for at least a couple of years.  So minoxidil works!!

----------


## kadze

> As for me, I never really examine the hair I shed, so I dunno.
> 
> What I can tell you is this.  I started sometime in early October.  3 weeks later I noticed that I had less hair.  Maybe 2-3 weeks after that I noticed that the balding bad areas seemed to be getting better.  Now it's early Jan and without question I have more hair, more than when I started.  More than I've had for at least a couple of years.  So minoxidil works!!


 Did you have itching?  Cause my head is itching like crazy at the moment (4th week of Min). I am sheeding about 300 hair per day, hope it is normal

----------


## mark8

> Did you have itching?  Cause my head is itching like crazy at the moment (4th week of Min). I am sheeding about 300 hair per day, hope it is normal


 No itching.

And Mr. Balding Bad is reporting white flakes and bumps, which I also don't think? I have.

Good question for both of you, what are you using?  Foam or liquid?  What brand?

I'm using Rogaine liquid.

If you're usiing generic, you might do better with name brand Rogaine.

If you're using liquid, you might do better with foam (though liquid is more effective).

----------


## kadze

I am using regain foam. I am going through a shed, which is as it should be. I just have no idea whether I am supposed to have itching or not

----------


## Balding Bad

> No itching.
> 
> And Mr. Balding Bad is reporting white flakes and bumps, which I also don't think? I have.
> 
> Good question for both of you, what are you using?  Foam or liquid?  What brand?
> 
> I'm using Rogaine liquid.
> 
> If you're usiing generic, you might do better with name brand Rogaine.
> ...


 I'm using generic Kirkland minoxidil liquid.

After doing some searching around online I think the white flakes are just dried up solution and the red bumps might be irritation from trying to scratch off the flakes but then again my scalp is typically more prone to breaking out.

----------


## Balding Bad

> Did you have itching?  Cause my head is itching like crazy at the moment (4th week of Min). I am sheeding about 300 hair per day, hope it is normal


 Also, whoa 300 hairs a day?! Is that consistent like everyday? Because if so I think that's quite excessive! Are you sure it's 300? Are you actually counting each stand of hair or just estimating it? 

I've only been on it for about 6 days now and I've been counting everyday, so far averaging approx. 20-30 hairs with it bring an even split of normal hair and very thin, fine hairs.

----------


## mark8

> I am using regain foam. I am going through a shed, which is as it should be. I just have no idea whether I am supposed to have itching or not


 I don't think it should be so itchy, which is why I suggested trying something else.  Some people are allergic to some minox products.

----------


## kadze

> Also, whoa 300 hairs a day?! Is that consistent like everyday? Because if so I think that's quite excessive! Are you sure it's 300? Are you actually counting each stand of hair or just estimating it? 
> 
> I've only been on it for about 6 days now and I've been counting everyday, so far averaging approx. 20-30 hairs with it bring an even split of normal hair and very thin, fine hairs.


 well, yesterday's morning having just got up I went to my bathroom and just ran  finges through my hair for a minute or two, I counted about 50 hair in the sink. In the evening I did the same with about 20 hair. So I think my estimate is pretty much accurate. 

I am freaking out, that's for sure  :Frown:

----------


## Valy003

Hi! Minoxidil is causing an itchy scalp because is increasing pgd2 wich causes inflammation.We know that minoxidil increase pge2 wich is a good prostaglandin for hair growth but also increase pgd2 wich is a bad prostaglandin wich inhibit hair growth and is a messenger from dht.So,you will need a pgd2 blocker.That s why minoxidil for some guys causes hair thinning and shedding all over the scalp and loose effectiviness over time.A pgd2 blocker with minoxidil is the key.I know what i m talking about.I read a lot.And for me its working.You will not find for now a very good pgd2 blocker but let me tell you what i use: black cumin oil(oral and topical-inhibits pgd2..i know that an italian company will realease this product),antihistamine cream and vitamin E succinate.Also i use oral and topical castor oil and a dermaroller(once at 2 weeks)And i can say that my hairline is filling up.I used finasteride and minoxidil in the past with no result.But now its workink.What i have changed?Prostaglandin protocol.Sorry for my very bad english

----------


## k9gatton

Shedding to Minoxidil is a one time thing. It just pushes your resting hair into growth.

----------


## richter101

When I first started losing hair I took minox because it was so convenient to use, cheap, and seemed like there was least consequences. 

I regret not looking into finasteride and  FUE hair surgery sooner. In my opinion, those are the real and only options. 

*Richter101 is a former patient of Dr. Parsa Mohebi
*
Born Oct 89
Began Seeing Gradual Hair Loss Oct 09
Began Seeing Gradual Hair Gain June 15

My regimen includes:
HT #1 2200 (ARTAS- FUE) grafts at Parsa Mohebi Hair Restoration in Los Angeles in 2016
Finasteride daily, since 2014
Rogaine experimenter from 2012- 13 RIP

Planning HT #2 By End of This Year  :Smile:

----------

